# Darker grass area growing in centipede?



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I've noticed these darker green areas growing within the apple green colored centipede, is this a weed, possibly doveweed?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Pull up a stolon and take a picture showing how the shoots are arranged?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It looks like St Augustine in that the blades are significantly wider than your Centipede.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Here's a picture of the lighter centipede on the left, and the darker larger on the right.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The soil is obfuscating the nodes, but if it is St. Aug, you'll find the shoots are symmetrical. I've highlighted the areas on the right that I think are connected to the same node.

On centipede, the shoots typically alternate left-right-left, but in your photo the two shoots seem to grow toward the same direction. But you can tell they don't originate from the same node.

The growth in the bottom right strikes me as odd. As do some of the leaf shapes. It makes me wonder if there are more than 2 species in this photo.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Could that be a sign that it was over seeded with a warm season seed mix? I know this area was not established from sod.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

St. Aug rarely, if ever, establishes from seed. I'm not sure how this came to be in your lawn.

The color is nice. But if you don't like it, I assume pulling it will be effective.


----------

